

Ask HN: Adsense, how long after launch should we wait before signing up? - bane

I only ask because we tried to get an account setup right before launch and they rejected the application. Any ideas what they're looking for?
======
david_shaw
Well, they want a site to actually be there. In that aspect, it should
certainly be at launch or shortly thereafter. I don't believe there's a
further waiting time involved.

~~~
bane
Thanks, we aren't sure if they want to see some measurable traffic or not
first.

